# Hello All I'm a Newbie



## okjhg (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello I'm a newbie I was told I had Hashi's a couple of months ago but doctors told me I was hypo when I was in my early 20s. I'm glad I only took 1 pill of that synthetic T4 1.00mg it make me sick so I never took it again I knew I wasn't THAT hypo 20 years later my endo Dr. told me it was Hashi's and put me on .25mgs for 2 weeks then .50mgs of the synthetic T4. I prefer desiccated but my Dr. won't prescribe it and I can't get another Dr. so it's either take the synthetic T4 or take nothing.....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

okjhg said:


> Hello I'm a newbie I was told I had Hashi's a couple of months ago but doctors told me I was hypo when I was in my early 20s. I'm glad I only took 1 pill of that synthetic T4 1.00mg it make me sick so I never took it again I knew I wasn't THAT hypo 20 years later my endo Dr. told me it was Hashi's and put me on .25mgs for 2 weeks then .50mgs of the synthetic T4. I prefer desiccated but my Dr. won't prescribe it and I can't get another Dr. so it's either take the synthetic T4 or take nothing.....


Hi there!! Have you made an effort to find a doc who will "try" you on Armour? I have the same problem. I get deathly sick on synthetic anything; especially Synthroid and Levoxyl.

Maybe someone here can help you find a doctor in your area and also ask your pharmacist who in the area Rx's Armour.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I also felt pretty awful on synthroid, and have seen a huge improvement on armour for one month. Synthroid had me on the fast track to being totally disabled, and I have seen a complete turn around with Armour. I know how frustrating it can be to not have a doctor who is willing to give anything other than synthroid a try. I ended up having to leave my endo and Primary care doc to try someone new. 
I am curious why you feel you can't get a new doc. It took me a few months to get in to someone who would prescribe Armour, but it was well worth the wait.


----------

